# MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???



## chris13 (17. November 2004)

Hallo ich würd gern mal von euch so wissen wie ihr die ms-tanja aus heiligenhafen findet!Fährt jemand zu den Dorschtagen 2005 nach heiligenhafen wenn ja auf welchem kutter seit ihr dann???!


SO DAS WARS AUCH SCHON WÄR NETT WENN IHR ANTWORTET#6 

MFG Chris|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. November 2004)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo Chris!!! Also die Tanja ist nen schönes grosses geräumiges Schiff was gut in der Welle liegt und auf dem man trotz Aufbauten gut an der Seite stehen und werfen kann.
Zum Kapitän sag ich jetzt mal nix, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden!! Kann sich auch schon wieder einiges geändert haben, bin das letzte mal vor ca. 2Jahren mit der Tanja los gewesen.
Heiligenhafener Dorschtage find ich nicht so prall!! Irgendwie kommt da keine ´richtige Stimmung auf und das ganze drum herum wirkt auch ein wenig unterkühlt. Ich fahre dann schon lieber nach Laboe. Da ist noch ne richtig familäre Atmosphere und alles geht ganz locker zu!! War jetzt aber auch schon wieder 2Jahre nicht dabei.

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## digital-kris (22. November 2004)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

schiff ist okay, wirkt gepflegt. 

 wenn du von heiligenhafen fahren willst, ich würde ja die MS Einigkeit empfehlen ( www.ms-einigkeit.de ) . 

 ist zwar ein relativ kleiner kutter, aber der kapitän hat ein echtes näschen für fisch, ist stets sehr bemüht und die crew ist auch nett (und kann echt gut gaffen, was ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr die regel zu sein scheint)

 ich fahre immer mit der einigkeit raus und bisher jedesmal meinen fisch, und meist gut gefangen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Die MS-Tanja ist für mich und für 4 weitere Boardis GESTORBEN. Wir waren vor 2 Wochen dort und wollten mit dem Schiffchen raus. Der Skipper schnauzte uns bei normalen Fragen dermaßen an, dass wir gar nicht wussten, in welchem Film wir sind!!!! Die eine Frage von Henne war: "Ist das Schiff heute ausgebucht, bezgl. Reservierungen?" Skipper: "Bist Du nicht ganz sauber? Was hat Dich das zu interessieren, ob mein Schiff ausgebucht ist? Ich frag Dich ja auch nicht, was Du im Monat verdienst!" Die Frage, war nur dafür gedacht, ob man überhaupt noch das Schiffchen betreten darf, da es auf einem SA war und es mit Sicherheit Vorreservierungen gab!!!!! Nach 2 weiteren Ausfällen des Skipper´s nahmen wir dann unsere Ruten wieder runter vom Schiffchen und gingen auf die Ostpreußen! Danach durften wir uns noch vom Weiten anhören..."DAS kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein! Erst die Ruten aufstellen und dann auf ein ANDERES Schiff gehen! DAS gibt es wohl nicht!!!!" Der Typ hatte wohl nicht bemerkt, dass er sich ein wenig im Ton vergriffen hatte!!!! Danach kamen weitere Angler, wahrscheinlich Stammgäste, mit denen er sich lauter unterhielt. Björn bekam mit, dass der Skipper dem einen Angler sagte: "Die Jungs hab ich erst einmal zurecht gewiesen, wie es hier auf MEINEM Schiff läuft!!!!" Ich hätte gerne gewusst, WO der uns zurecht gewiesen hat???? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das so sieht, aber ich/wir haben es nicht nötig, uns so anschnauzen zu lassen. Höchstwahrscheinlich war er nicht auf unsere 130€ +Verzehr angewiesen. Wahrscheinlich kann er es sich erlauben, seine Kundschaft zu vergraulen????!!!! Auf jeden Fall hat sich der Typ durch seine Freundlichkeit uns gegenüber keine Symphatien verdient................ Das Ende vom Lied war, dass auf seinem Schiffchen ca. 15 Mann weniger drauf waren, als auf den anderen Kuttern...... Jeder kann sich sein Urteil selber bilden, aber UNS sieht DER nie wieder!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Kapitän sag ich jetzt mal nix, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden!! Kann sich auch schon wieder einiges geändert haben



Da hat sich mit Sicherheit nichts geändert  :r. Ich weiß wovon Du redest  :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin Sylverpasi!!!

Yo!!!! Es ist also immer noch "alles beim Alten" auf der Tanja!!!#q #q 
Genau das mein ich nämlich!!!
Und ewig lange Driften ohne erwähnenswerte Fänge Gibts dann noch als "Zugabe" obendrauf.
Fazit: Das Schiff ist....#6 #6 
 Der Kapitän/Crew...:v :v


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

also ich kann die die caroline wärmstens empfehlen. die ist klasse.
auch sehr gerne bin ich mit der hai 4 unterwegs.
auf beiden kuttern ist die crew sehr nett und geben sich sehr viel mühe.
aber immer dran denken-jeder mensch kann mal einen schlechten tag haben.
will damit den kapitän nicht in schutz nehmen,aber manchmal hat man halt pech mit
so ner schei....


----------



## Tyron (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin Chris#h 

Mit der MS Tanja bin ich noch nie draußen gewesen, nach Meinungen vieler hier im AB ist es auch anscheinend nicht sehr lohnenswert, man hat ja auf jeden Fall ne sch... unfreundliche Crew, oder hab ich das jetzt hier falsch verstanden?:q  Mein Favorit ist, seitdem es die MS Christa in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr gibt (und die gibt es schon sehhhhhhr lange nicht mehr|supergri ) die MS Einigkeit. Da ist die Mannschaft auf jeden Fall immer gut gelaunt und motiviert:m , das Schiff ist auch ganz gut und Kapitän Thomas...|kopfkrat ....:m :m :m :m ! Der probiert immer das beste aus jedem Tag rauszuholen!!!!!!!!! Allerdings ist dieser Kutter auch immer sehr gut besucht, was ja auch wohl nur meine Aussagen bekräftigt. Die MS Hai, aber auch das "Ol´school"-Schiff, die KLaus-Peter sind eigentlich auch ganz ok, finde ich.

Gruß Tyron|wavey:


----------



## carp2000 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi Chris,

wir waren einmal mit der Tanja draußen, weil auf der einigkeit kein Platz mehr war.
Um es kurz zu machen, gefangen wurde sehr sehr spärlich auf dem ganzen Kutter. Dies ist zwar grundsätzlich nicht schlimm, weil das immer mal passieren kann. Wenn dann aber in so einer Situation der Käptn kommt und die Leute noch anmault, weil sie ihr eigenes Essen oder Trinken dabei haben, dann ist das für so eine Fahrt doch zuviel! 
Auch auf der einigkeit gab es schon mal einen Tag, an dem so gut wie nichts ging. Dann kommt aber Wolfgang, der gute Geist des Schiffs, und vertewilt für alle noch mal 'Zielwasser'. Das ist dann o.K.! Dort wird man auch nicht blöd angemacht. #6 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

hi, ich bin absoluter Pilkangler,und bin jahrelang von Heiligenhafen rausgefahren!!Alle Kutter haben es sich mitlerweile mit echten Anglern verscherzt!!Sie sind unfreundlich,und die Kutter sind nicht sauber!!

Alle Pilkangler die ich kenne(und das sind net wenige) sind mitlerweile noch Laboe oder Strade abgewandert!!Glaubt mir, das ist eine andere Welt!!Die skipper sind freundlich-die schiffe sauber-nicht so lange anfahrten zu den Fangplätzen und nicht so lange driften ,wenn kein Fisch über die Planken kommt-probiert es einfach mal aus!Zu empfehlen ist die Blauort von Laboe oder die NOrdland von Strande.
So,nun fahrt da mal mit und berichtet dann-ok?
bis denne stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann die die caroline wärmstens empfehlen. die ist klasse.
> auch sehr gerne bin ich mit der hai 4 unterwegs.
> auf beiden kuttern ist die crew sehr nett und geben sich sehr viel mühe.
> aber immer dran denken-jeder mensch kann mal einen schlechten tag haben.
> ...




Aga...Der Macker hatte keinen schlechten Tag. Wir haben uns mit anderen Anglern unterhalten. Die haben es uns auch bestätigt, dass der W...... immer so drauf ist und immer UNFREUNDLICH ist.  |krach:


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Stefan Jonas schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich bin absoluter Pilkangler,und bin jahrelang von Heiligenhafen rausgefahren!!Alle Kutter haben es sich mitlerweile mit echten Anglern verscherzt!!Sie sind unfreundlich,und die Kutter sind nicht sauber!!
> 
> Alle Pilkangler die ich kenne(und das sind net wenige) sind mitlerweile noch Laboe oder Strade abgewandert!!Glaubt mir, das ist eine andere Welt!!Die skipper sind freundlich-die schiffe sauber-nicht so lange anfahrten zu den Fangplätzen und nicht so lange driften ,wenn kein Fisch über die Planken kommt-probiert es einfach mal aus!Zu empfehlen ist die Blauort von Laboe oder die NOrdland von Strande.
> So,nun fahrt da mal mit und berichtet dann-ok?
> bis denne stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:




Das wird ausprobiert. Komisch.... Vom meinem Gerätehändler hab ich das schon öfters gesagt bekommen, dass es von der Kieler Seite viiiiiel besser sein soll. Unabhängig vom Fisch aber vom Service her usw..... #6


----------



## Tyron (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@Thomas: Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung. Auf der Einigkeit hab ich bis heute auch noch leine dummen Sprüche von der Crew oder vom Kapitän mitbekommen.

@Stefan: Also, ich fahre jedes Jahr 4-6mal mit der Einigkeit raus, ist vielleicht noch nicht so oft, aber bissher wurde ich nie enttäuscht. Laboe oder Strande sagst du? Werd ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren. Sind die preise denn ähnlich? Sind die Fänge denn auch immer ganz fut, so wie auf der einigkeit?



Gruß Tyron


----------



## Kado01 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Habe schon änliche Scenen auf der Tanja erlebt,deshalb fahre ich in den letzten beiden Jahren immer mit der Monika .
Das Schiff liegt zwar immer etwas abseits aber dafür ist der Skipper(Jens) und der Smutje nett und zuvorkommend.
So wie ich bei meiner letzten Tour  (November) gehört habe
wird der Skipper der Monika ab Januar das Schiff auch als Eigner übernehmen,weil der alte Eigner (Reederei Häfner)aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören muß.Was mit der MS Julia wird weiß ich nicht.Hat jemand neue Infos?


----------



## digital-kris (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Strande soll wirklich gut sein, habe ich auch schon mehrmals gehört. 

Nochmal zur MS Einigkeit: Ich fahre in HH nur mit der raus, und die sind sogar zu Wenig-Anglern und Wenig-Könnern immer freundlich gewesen, jedenfalls soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. 

Und gegefangen habe ich auf der Einigkeit bis dato immer gut, was aber natürlich zum Großteil an meinen unfassbaren Fähigkeiten liegt 

Tanja und Klaus-Peter ist ein Eigner, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Wir hatten auch mal so ein "Beinah-Erlebnis" mit der Tanja wie Sylverpasi. Plätze 2 Wochen vorher reserviert, am Schiff angekommen winkte der Käpt`n uns freundlich an Bord zu kommen. Doch wir hätten höchstens in der zweiten Reihe angeln können. Haben gesagt, dass uns das zu eng werden würde und wir nicht mit ihm fahren würden. Daraufhin wurde der Meister von jetzt auf gleich so was von wütend und fing das Pöbeln an, dafür könntest du hier im Board mindestens zweimal Boardferkel des Jahres werden. Wir sind dann auf die Hecht IV ?? oder so gewechselt, bekamen noch Klasse Plätze im Heck. Waren insgesamt 24 Leuts und der Käpt`n hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Eigentlich hätten wir diesem "Experten" von der Tanja noch dankbar sein müssen, denn bei ihm soll es wohl nicht so gut gelaufen sein?!!
Ich glaube damals gehörte der Kutter noch den Nagel-Brüdern und der Meister auf der tanja war einer von denen.


----------



## Palerado (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

WEnn ich das so als nichtpilkender Angler lese frage ich mich eins.
Wenn der Kapitän des Kutters wirklich so scheisse ist wie alle sagen, warum ist der Kutter dann immer noch so gut besucht?

Es kann doch nicht sein dass sich alle Kunden das gefallen lassen, denn die fahren doch dann höchstens einmal mit dem raus.
Also irgendwas kann da nicht passen.

Wenn sich der Kapitän nie Mühe geben würde, dann würden auch selten viele Fsiche gefagen was für die Angler auch wiederum ein Grund wäre ein anderes SChiff zu buchen.


----------



## digital-kris (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

yo, nagel, so heißen die ... 

zur HAI IV (nicht HECHT IV oder HARTZ IV): mit der war ich mal notgedrungen draußen, weil die eingkeit nicht gefahren ist. war schon fast sturm (wind 7) und wir sind unter land gefahren zum angeln. der kapitän hat sich überhaupt keine mühe gegeben (gefühlte vier driften in fünf stunden) und zwei mitangler haben auf der rückfahrt ernsthaft überlegt, zu meutern! 

na ja, kann eine ausnahme gewesen sein, ich jedenfalls war dort nie mehr mit.


----------



## digital-kris (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann doch nicht sein dass sich alle Kunden das gefallen lassen, denn die fahren doch dann höchstens einmal mit dem raus.
> Also irgendwas kann da nicht passen.
> 
> Wenn sich der Kapitän nie Mühe geben würde, dann würden auch selten viele Fsiche gefagen was für die Angler auch wiederum ein Grund wäre ein anderes SChiff zu buchen.



nun ja, viele wissen den unterschied zwischen gut und schlecht nicht zu deuten und glauben wohl, es gehört zum guten ton an der menschlich so rauen küste, das man standardmäßig angepflaumt wird.

und mühe geben ist ja auch dehnbar, bzw. wird verschiedenen wahrgenommen. immer auf der stellen stehen und auf fisch warten statt ihn zu suchen ist jedenfalls kein mühe geben (siehe HAi IV)


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> WEnn ich das so als nichtpilkender Angler lese frage ich mich eins.
> Wenn der Kapitän des Kutters wirklich so scheisse ist wie alle sagen, warum ist der Kutter dann immer noch so gut besucht?
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein dass sich alle Kunden das gefallen lassen, denn die fahren doch dann höchstens einmal mit dem raus.
> ...



Das passt schon. Glaub man! Die Leute, die dort mitfahren, sind alles Stammgäste. So wie auf jedem Kutter! Aber für die Leute, die sich vor Ort entscheiden, ist es schon krass, wenn der Skipper sich dermaßen im Ton vergreift!!! Das ist keine gute Werbung für sich selbst oder??? Aber wie die anderen schon erzählten, scheint der W....... tatsächlich den Schuss nicht gehört zu haben!!!! Solche Geschichten werden selbstverständlich weitergetragen....... Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass der Skipper hier im Forum als GAST rumwuselt. Ich freu mich schon auf die Antwort von ihm, falls er sich traut................ :q  #6


----------



## Fabu (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@digital-kris

ne hecht VI gabs aber auch mal  |wavey: 

zur ms tanja schließ ich mich eindeutig der sylverpasi seite an !


----------



## kiepenangler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Kado01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon änliche Scenen auf der Tanja erlebt,deshalb fahre ich in den letzten beiden Jahren immer mit der Monika .
> Das Schiff liegt zwar immer etwas abseits aber dafür ist der Skipper(Jens) und der Smutje nett und zuvorkommend.
> So wie ich bei meiner letzten Tour (November) gehört habe
> wird der Skipper der Monika ab Januar das Schiff auch als Eigner übernehmen,weil der alte Eigner (Reederei Häfner)aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören muß.Was mit der MS Julia wird weiß ich nicht.Hat jemand neue Infos?


 
moin

Jo, die Monika gehört jetzt Jens (Reederei Lietzow)  www.ms-monika.de . Die Julia gehört aber noch der Reederei Haefner www.reederei-haefner.de . Die Monika finde ich auch Top.:m


----------



## charly151 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo Boardies,

vieleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen,
hier ne Hitliste für Angelkutter einzuführen.
Die Kriterien sollte sich aber nicht hauptsächlich an den
Fangergebnissen orientieren (jeder hat mal´n SCH....tag).
Aber Freundlichkeit, Sauberkeit,Verpflegung, Überbelegung sollten schon
ne Rolle spielen.
Die Ergebnisse könnte man den Anbietern, mit Bitte um Stellungnahme 
zukommen lassen.
Ebenso könnte man die besten Kutter mit Urkunden??? versehen.

Gruss Charly

PS. mit der Tanja bin ich auch das LETZTE mal gefahren.


----------



## Hendrik (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@ Charly - super Idee, gefällt mir sehr gut !  :q 

Dennis hat ja schon über unsere Erlebnisse mit diesen "Hafensänger"  :q   :q berichtet - habe es nicht nötig mich beleidigen zu lassen, zum Glück ist die Tanja nicht der einzige Kutter in Heiligenhafen...


----------



## Tyron (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Finde die Idee auch ganz cool. Ohne das ganze Geschwafel immer, ist wirklich gut die Idee!

Gruß tyon


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Bei der Tanja müßt ihr auch unterscheiden. Der (alte) Skipper hängt schon 3 Uhr an Deck rum und schaut das Boot vollzukriegen. Derbe Sprüche inbegriffen. Er selbst fährt aber nur noch selten mit. Geht vor Abfahrt von Bord (legt sich wahrscheinlich wieder in die Kiste) und das Schiff wird dann von Jörg gesteuert. Den kenne ich allerdings nur als recht freundlich. Wenn man mit Siggi (Bootsmann) mal warm geworden ist, geht das auch ganz gut. Siggi gafft dafür prima und ist immer zur Stelle, wenn man Ihn braucht.
 #h  #h  #h  #h  #h   ...und das Schiff ist top in Schuß !!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Tanja müßt ihr auch unterscheiden. Der (alte) Skipper hängt schon 3 Uhr an Deck rum und schaut das Boot vollzukriegen. Derbe Sprüche inbegriffen. Er selbst fährt aber nur noch selten mit. Geht vor Abfahrt von Bord (legt sich wahrscheinlich wieder in die Kiste) und das Schiff wird dann von Jörg gesteuert. Den kenne ich allerdings nur als recht freundlich. Wenn man mit Siggi (Bootsmann) mal warm geworden ist, geht das auch ganz gut. Siggi gafft dafür prima und ist immer zur Stelle, wenn man Ihn braucht.
> #h  #h  #h  #h  #h   ...und das Schiff ist top in Schuß !!!!!!



Kann schon stimmen, aber das gibt ihm dennoch nicht das Recht uns anzumachen, wenn wir mal was fragen. Oder müssen wir darüber hinwegschauen, nur weil es seine Art ist?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				charly151 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> vieleicht sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen,
> hier ne Hitliste für Angelkutter einzuführen.
> ...



Hallo, 
so was ähnliches gibt es doch. Ist zwar keine Rangliste soll es aber auch nicht sein. Jeder kann zu den Schiffen die er kennt sein Statement abgeben.
Hier gehts lang.


----------



## Torskfisk (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@ Jörg
Die Kutterliste ist schon in Ordnung, aber sie erfüllt nicht die Vorstellungen von charly. Für die MS Forelle wird doch auch mit ihren Vorzügen hier ganz offiziell geworben, warum könnte das nicht mit einer Art Rangliste, unabhängig vom Liegeort auch für alle Schiffe gehen?

@ silverpasi
Zum Glück können wir immer noch entscheiden wen wir bezahlen damit er mit uns rausfährt. Es gibt bestimmt einige Kapitäne mit einer gewissen Eigenart, so zum Beispiel der damalige Käpt`n der Gudrun(Eckernförde), Karl Walter, der brauchte erst mal 1 - 2 Stunden und 3 Kaffee um wach und warm zu werden, danach konntest du den fragen was du wolltest. Ich mag eigentlich die Art der "Nordmänner" auch wenn sie manchmal etwas rau ist aber ständiges angepöbel muß ich mir auch nicht antun.

@ fabu 
Danke, ich wußte doch dass es nicht die Hai IV war, es muss also die Hecht VI gewesen sein. Na ja ist ja such schon nen büschen her und man kann sich nicht mehr alles merken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

moinsen an alle!

so ich melde mich nochmal#h 
Also wer immer noch vom Heiligenhafen rausfährt,der ist selber schuld!!!!!!!
Ich wollte zu meinen eintrag noch zufügen,das man nicht wie im Heiligenhafen um 2uhr da sein muß-und dann erleben muß,das die besten Plätze besetzt sind  und ein alter Stock an der Rehling klebt:r  als Reservierung#q ,sondern gemütlich :g  so um 6-45Uhr in Laboe oder Strande vorfahren kann!Denn wenn man vorher anruft beim Kapitän und sich Plätze reserviert,dann weiß man wo man steht und der Platz wird mit einen Namensschild gekennzeichnet-DAS SOLLTE MAN MAL IN HEILIGENHAFEN PROBIEREN!!!!!Ich fahre immer so um 6-45uhr vor-gehe gemütlich aufs Schiff nehme mein Namensschil gebe es einen von der crew,damit er weiß,das ich da bin ,und baue dann gemütlich auf!:q Wenn Namensschilder um 7uhr noch hängen, dann verfällt die Reservierung!Aber ich bitte euch-ist das nicht ne klasse Sache#6 -Also wenn Ihr immer noch von Heiligenhafen fahren solltet, und die beschissenen und lustlosen Kapitäne reicher machen wollt ,dann könnt Ihr mir auch das Geld überweisen und weningstens ausschlafen:q 
So für alle die nicht nach Laboe oder Strande fahren wollen und ausschlafen wollen ,den gebe ich hiermit meine Bankverbindung:m 

Stefan Jonas
Sparda-Bank HH
Kto: 0000 86 04 50
Blz: 20960500
Betreff-ICH SCHLAFE LIEBER AUS!!!!!!!
Also bis denne Stefan#h #h #h 
So mal sehen, ob was eingeht


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

moin,
ich fahre seid über 30 jahren nach halli zum hochseeangeln. ich kenne alle kapitäne und bootsleute persönlich. sogar meine ehefrau hab ich mir aus halli mitgebracht. will sagen, ich kenne die ganze flotte mit allem drum und dran wie meine westentasche.
....hab mir dem ganzen beitrag bis hierhin angeguckt, ohne was dazu zu schreiben. jetzt aber mal meine meinung:
1. Tanja: was soll es da für probleme geben? super schiff und klasse crew! zugegeben, peter nagel packt seine angler nicht gerade in watte...aber wer will denn das auch! ich mag den dicken peter so wie er ist. hab schon manche stunde früh morgens mit ihm an der kaimauer gestanden und palavert. klar, versucht er die leute auf seinen kutter zu kriegen und sagt auch zu mir mal einen blöden spruch wenn ich woanders mitfahre, so ist er eben. als tip: sei nett zu ihm und er ist nett zu dir!
zu jörg nagel brauch ich wohl nix zu sagen. ein prima kerl, immer freundlich, man muß ihn einfach gern haben. sigi und nils, die crew, wer da nicht mit klarkommt ist selber schuld!
ich frage mich, warum ist der kutter immer gut besucht wenn es doch sooooo schlecht zum angeln ist.

hai4: ebenfalls alles paletti. günther gibt sich keine mühe? glaubst doch selbst nicht

ich mußte leider als ab mitglied miterleben, wie damals über die seeteufel hergezogen wurde. hab daraufhin mal mit manfred much geredet. einige ab mitglieder haben sich dort aufgeführt wie die axt im walde. hab mich geschämt im ab zu sein! aber kluge komentare schreiben.

auf der tanja haben ab mitglieder mehrfach termine platzen lassen.

leute, bleibt mal am boden. die jungs in halli sind schon gut. tanja, hai, einigkeit, seeteufel, karoline, seho usw. alles gute schiffe. hab noch NIE mit irgendeinem da oben probleme gehabt und werde auch weiterhin viel spaß in halli haben. sei es auf der tanja, der hai oder sonst wo.

haltet die bälle flach!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				siegerlaender schrieb:
			
		

> als tip: sei nett zu ihm und er ist nett zu dir!



Wenn man gleich morgens dermaßen angelabert wird, nur weil man "nette" Fragen gestellt hat, muss man sich das doch nicht gefallen lassen. Erst als wir uns zum 5. oder 6. mal blöde Sprüche anhören mussten, hatten wir die Schnauze voll. Ich möchte Dich mal sehen, wenn Du das erste Mal auf einem anderen Schiff bist und gleich zugelabert wirst und das NICHT NETT  #q . Ich glaube, dass Du auch einen schlechten Eindruck bekommen würdest...... Aber jeder kann ja für sich selbst enscheiden, wie er damit umgeht. Sicherlich sind die Schiffe alle nicht schlecht und auch die Crew nicht. Sicherlich hängt das ganze davon ab, wie man sich auf dem Schiff verhält! ABER die Unfreundlichkeit von diesem W...... ist vielen nicht entgangen.  :q


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

....also, mir ist ein kutter wo ich mal schräg angemacht werde und fische fange lieber als ein kutter wo der kapitän mich zuschleimt und nixfängt!

bleibe dabei, die nagel jungs sind in ordnung!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Kannst die Hasen ja heiraten. Jedem das seine, aber gefangen wird auf jedem Kutter! Und der wird uns nicht mehr sehen. Weiterhin werden alle, die dort schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, dieses auch so weitertragen. Ist aber normal...... So hat jeder Kutter seine Fans und Feinde..........


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



> Weiterhin werden alle, die dort schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, dieses auch so weitertragen. Ist aber normal



....ja, sollen sie auch. aber immer die wahrheit, nich wie beim letzten mal mit der seeteufel.

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, daß hier im ab viel viel mist in bezug auf kutter gelabert wird, leider.

....übrigends, der peter kann nicht nur austeilen sondern auch einstecken....wir sind nicht im müttergenesungsheim sondern auf hochsee...


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

....und nochwas, ich gehe angeln und nicht zum kampfeinsatz. ich habe keine feinde am kutter aber viele viele freunde!


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

wenn du den peter nagel hier im board schon als w..... bezeichnest, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie "nett" deine fragen waren. ma ehrlich, wo bleibt denn da die kinderstube?


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				siegerlaender schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den peter nagel hier im board schon als w..... bezeichnest, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie "nett" deine fragen waren. ma ehrlich, wo bleibt denn da die kinderstube?



Macker! Du weißt gar nicht, was ich mit W.... meine. Wenn Du mir ans Bein p.... willst, bist Du bei mir an der flaschen Addy. Mach den Kopp zu und steck Dir Deine Bemerkungen sonst wo hin    :q  :q  :q  :q  :q . Wenn Du meinen Bericht mal ordentlich gelesen hättest, hättest Du vielleicht bemerkt, dass Henne ne Frage gestellt hat und dann angemacht wurde. Kannst ja nette Grüße an den skipper ausrichten von mir/uns. Ich lach mich wech  #6  #6  #6 . SO ich habe fertig........


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

kleiner, bleib mal geschmeidig. was meinst denn mit w......? wurstsemmel?
du spiegelst leider genau das wieder, wovon ich die ganze zeit erzähle.
armes ab, es geht steil begab


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				siegerlaender schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner, bleib mal geschmeidig. was meinst denn mit w......? wurstsemmel?
> du spiegelst leider genau das wieder, wovon ich die ganze zeit erzähle.
> armes ab, es geht steil begab



Hase, ich bin geschmeidig. Aber Leute, wie Du, die alles schön reden sind die Besten  :q  #6 ..... Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Du das AB immer mit einbeziehst......    Lassen wir es lieber. Du hast Deine Meinung von dem Oberskipper und ich/wir meine/unsere... Ich geb Dir mal ein  #g  aus  :m . Dann ist das vom Tisch...OK?????


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

ich rede nicht alles schön, bestimmt nicht. ich muß das ab leider hier mit einbeziehen weil schon wahnsinnig viel mist und lügen über die verschiedensten kapitäne erzählt wurde. leute, da hängen existenzen dran. ehrliche kritik ist immer gerne gesehen und erwünscht, sogar von den kapitänen. wenn euch der ton von peter nicht passt, seis drum. gibt ja noch jede menge andere kutter.

mit dem bier, da nehm ich dich beim wort!

geh jetzt off, petri!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				siegerlaender schrieb:
			
		

> ich rede nicht alles schön, bestimmt nicht. ich muß das ab leider hier mit einbeziehen weil schon wahnsinnig viel mist und lügen über die verschiedensten kapitäne erzählt wurde. leute, da hängen existenzen dran. ehrliche kritik ist immer gerne gesehen und erwünscht, sogar von den kapitänen. wenn euch der ton von peter nicht passt, seis drum. gibt ja noch jede menge andere kutter.
> 
> mit dem bier, da nehm ich dich beim wort!
> 
> geh jetzt off, petri!




Ich hab ja nur Wahrheiten geschrieben und keine Lügen. Was anderes meine ich ja gar nicht. Sein Ton passt uns nicht und DESWEGEN gehen wir woanders hin. Wenn es seine Art ist immer so zu reden, dann ist das sein Problem. Er hat seine eigene EXISTENZ selbst in der Hand. So wie ich das seit Wochen beobachtet und gehört habe, sind alle Boot am WE voll. Unter der Woche sind weniger Leute auf der Tanja. Das wird ja wohl nicht von irgendwoher kommen oder? Das Bier geht auf meine Rechnung. Am besten aufm Kutter, aber bitte nicht die TANJA  :q  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

So Leute nun reist euch mal wieder zusammen, speziell mit den Ausdrücken. Ich sag einfach mal so, keine Beleidigungen auch wenn sie mit Punkten enden.
Wenn ihr was spezielles bereden oder austragen wollt dann macht das bitte per PM.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Wir haben uns wieder gefangen MS. Sorry für die Entgleisung, aber es musste mal raus....... Bin wieder artig :m:m:m


----------



## Tom B (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Also ich fand das alles rechtamüsant,
in einem Punkt muß ich Dir auch Recht geben,
da ist schon ab und zu komische Stimmung an Bord :q 
Du mußt ihm halt auch gleich den richtigen Spruch um die Ohren hauen,
dann wird er ganz schnell zahm.

Aber zum Fisch hat er uns eigentlich immer gebracht 
und Siggi war immer sofort da wenns um gaffen geht,klasse bootsmann.


Gruß Thomas

so jetzt könnt ihr weiter steiten :q  :m


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi siegerländer ! Auch wenn ich ne Zeit lang nicht mehr mit der Tanja fahren wollte, muß ich doch sagen: Der Kutter ist wenn mann mal alles objektiv betrachtet, wahrscheinlich der letzte der in Heilitown durchhält. Was nützt mir die super freundliche Crew, wenn meine Frau die auch gerne mal mit zum Dorsche pilken fährt, schon beim Anblick der Toilette würgen muß (nicht aber auf der Tanja). Was man von außen sieht (die Maschine unter Deck kann ich nicht beurteilen) top . Gebe dir gern völlig Recht !

 #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt könnt ihr weiter steiten :q  :m


nix da, hier wird nich gestritten!   :m


----------



## angelsuchmaschine (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo,

ich kann sicherlich nicht beurteilen, was bei der beschriebenen Tour mit der MS-Tanja gelaufen ist (ich war nicht dabei). Aber nach mehr als über 20 Jahren Erfahrung auf allen deutschen Angelkuttern kann ich das Statement von Siegerlaender nur unterstützen. 

Viele der hier verfassten Statements zu einem bestimmten Kutter (ob positiv oder negativ) betreffen in der Regel nur eine einzige Tour. Die Erfahrung der Stammgäste (mindestens 100 Ausfahrten und mehr) mit diesem Kutter kommen einfach zu kurz.

Es wäre deshalb ggf. sinnvoll über folgendes nachzudenken:

Wie ich in den Wald hineinrufe so schalllt es ggf. heraus.

Bitte diese Meinung wertfrei betrachten. Aber auch mein Stammkutter (Name egal) mit dem ich bereits seit mehr als 20 Jahren sehr erfolgreich unterwegs bin wurde hier negativ beurteilt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es sich jemand erlauben kann, seine Gäste / Kunden wie beschrieben (ohne Grund) zu bedienen.

Gruss Hajo


----------



## schroe (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin!
Der Umstand, dass mir der Siegerländer persönlich bekannt ist und ich die Anrede "Macker" sowie die Empfehlung: "Mach den Kopp zu,........sich seine Bemerkungen wohin stecken zu können", nicht sehr schätze, der Mod. derartige Beleidigungen als pers. Streiterei abtut, sich nicht veranlasst sieht vehementer einzugreifen, macht mich nachdenklicher als dieser in Frage zu stellende Vorfall, jenen Morgens (nach Sylverpasi´s Entgleisung hier, kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, was abgegangen ist) auf der Tanja.


Demnächst bekommen wir noch: "Wenn ich dich mal treffe, dann gibt´s anne Fresse", zu hören.

Stilvoll!!! :r 

Meeresangler Schwerin, ich bin enttäuscht. #q 

Zum Thema:
Ich schätze die HAI IV sehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi angelsuchmaschine#h 

Aber genau das ist der Punkt!!!Die Kapitäne haben in den fetten Jahren richtig ausgeteilt!!-dumme sprüche-lange anfahrzeiten zu den Fanggründen-mieses essen-keine platzreservierungen vorgenommen usw.
Jetzt ,wo sehr viele Angler nach Laboe,Strade,Wismar usw. abgewandert sind, fangen sie das heulen an !!!
Ich bin Kundenberater in einer Druckerei und ich kann auch net die Kunden mies behandeln und mich dann wundern, das sie woanders drucken lassen!
Jetzt mal zu siegerländer-er sagt wir sind auf see und nicht im kindergarten-hmm da hat er zwar recht, aber kann ich sagen-hey ne Druckerei ist ne Arbeiterklasse und keine Behörde?|kopfkrat Nein, denn dann würden uns die Kunden weglaufen!!!!!Wir Angler zahlen nicht gerade wenig Geld für ne Tour-Anfahrt-26Euro für die Tour-Verpflegung-ab-und zu nen Abriss-Streit mit der Frau(weil wieder ein Samstag flöten geht mit der Gattin)hmm ich glaube ,da kommen schnell 100Euro zusammen-und dann habe ich keine Lust, mich dumm von der Seite anlabern zu lassen!!
Ich habe neulichst einen Bericht gelesen,indem stand,das es den Reedereien im Heiligenhafen schlechter gehen soll-ich hoffe der Bericht war net gelogen-denn darüber freue ich mich riesig-das ist die Quittung für jahrelange HOchnäsigkeit!!
So nun könnt ihr alle über mich meckern,aber das ist meine Meinung und bestimmt rede ich vielen von der Seele!!
P.S-es ist immer noch kein Geld eingegangen|supergri |gr:   

Bis denne Stefan#h #h #h #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

hi schroe,

klar hast du recht!!Jeder sollte (und darf) hier seine Meinung kundgeben aber die Wortwahl sollte schon stimmen-das,was hier abging,war nicht ok
also jungs-immer eifrig weiter schreiben,aber jedoch in angebrachter Form!!
bye stefan#h


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin 
KEINER der direkt mit den Kunden zu tun hat kann  sich erlauben schlecht mit ihnen umzugehen. Das gibt sofort ärger vom Boss . Wenn es der Boss ist der schlecht mit den Kunden umgeht bekommt er mit solchen Berichten ärger.

Das diese Berichte und Erfahrung im Internet zu lesen sind damit muss dann der Chef auch rechnen.

Nun zum schlechten Tag den wir ja wahrscheinlich alle schon mal hatten.
Selbst an einen solchen Tag muss man es nicht drauf anlegen |krach: sowas kann man sich auch an einem schlechten Tag verkneifen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

heiko-du hast ja sooooooooooooo recht#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

#h 





			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Der Umstand, dass mir der Siegerländer persönlich bekannt ist und ich die Anrede "Macker" sowie die Empfehlung: "Mach den Kopp zu,........sich seine Bemerkungen wohin stecken zu können", nicht sehr schätze, der Mod. derartige Beleidigungen als pers. Streiterei abtut, sich nicht veranlasst sieht vehementer einzugreifen, macht mich nachdenklicher als dieser in Frage zu stellende Vorfall, jenen Morgens (nach Sylverpasi´s Entgleisung hier, kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, was abgegangen ist) auf der Tanja.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur drüber lachen. Du kannst wohl auch nicht gut lesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass HENNEEEEEEE mit ihm geredet hat. ICH habe mir das angehört. Also streu Du jetzt kein Salz in die Wunde..... :q  :q  :q 
Weiterhin habe ich mich für meine Entgleisung entschuldigt. Übrigens, was Du von mir hälst ist mir TOTAL egal  #6  :q  :q  :q ........... 
@MS nach der Meinung von ihm solltest Du mich lieber mal sperren  :q  :q  :q . Geht ja gar nicht, dass ich so böse war  :m . So ich schreib jetzt gar nichts mehr zu diesem Thema, damit ich mich nicht noch unbeliebt mache  :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

heiligenhafen hin oder her
tatsache ist das man in helitown eher skeptische angler antrifft und vor allem mehr enttäuschte angler als es zb in laboe ist!!!
dort treffe ich (ausnahmen gibt es immer) in der regel zufriedene angler an,das ist fakt:
das kann natürlich auch daran liegen das der komerz dort nicht so breitgetreten wird,man kommt sich dort noch wie ein gast und nicht wie eine ente vor.
und wenn es dann nicht klappt ist man nicht so enttäuscht!!!

da spielen eine menge faktoren rein:
umgangston,anzahl der angler an bord
fahrzeiten(in helitown bis zum ersten stop meist länger,was angler bei nichterfolg natürlich ärgert) 
das alles trägt zum wohl(unwohl)befinden bei!!!

diese diskussion kann man jetzt bis zum ende führen,aber das dürfte zum gleichen ergebnis führen:
heiligenhafen ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlechter geworden sondern die anderen häfen bekannter!
will sagen:angler springen logischerweise ab(wär unnatürlich wenn nicht!!!)
und deren meinung über heiligenhafen ist schlecht(warum hätten sie sonst gewechselt??)
ich gehöre auch zur wechselfraktion,und sage trotzdem das helitown nicht schlechter geworden sein muss!!!!!
würde ich jetzt mit der tanja fahren,so wie noch vor ein paar jahren(alter stammkutter),wäre ich genauso zufrieden wie damals!!!!davon bin ich überzeugt!!!!
denn konkurrenzkampf stachelt an!!!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin schroe,
ich werde mal nur auf dein Posting antworten denn aus dem eigentlichen Thema werde ich mich raus halten. Ich bin vor vielen Jahren ab und an mal mit der Tanja gefahren da war ich zumindest immer zufrieden.
Jedanfalls kenne ich den Volker auch persönlich, und? Ich habe in den Sprüchen von Sylverpasi keine Beleidígung erkannt. Sicher es waren derbe Sprüche die nicht so schön sind aber dafür hat er sich entschuldigt. Ich sage aber auch dazu das ich Sylverpasi in der Beobachtung habe und er sich nicht solche Ausrutscher öffter erlauben sollte. Klar Dennis?
So wenn du nun von mir entäuscht bist muß ich wohl damit leben, kann ich auch, aber ich mache meine Arbeit hier so gut wie ich kann und bis jetzt gabs da nicht viel Beschwerden.
Wenn du mal wieder was zu kritisieren hast kannst du mir auch gerne eine Pm schicken.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Ja ist klar MS. Ich hab damit am wenigsten ein Prob, dass ich beobachtet werde . Bin ich mit einverstanden. Komm ich irgenwann mal wieder weg von Deinen prüfenden Blicken? :m


----------



## schroe (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@MS,
wenn sich ein offensichtlich cholerischer Hitzkopf mit dem Kapitain eines Kutters in die Flicken kriegt (ob begründet oder nicht, lass ich mal aus Unkenntniss der wahren Begebenheiten dahin gestellt sein), dann sollte eine aufrichtige, von Sachlichkeit geprägte Auskunft (siehe hier Siegerländers Posting (er präferiert oder bewirbt keinen Kutter isoliert)), ohne Beschimpfung zulässig sein.

Ich meine, es hängen ja nur ein paar Arbeitsplätze daran,.......davon gibts ja vielleicht aussreichend im hohen Norden,..........hier nicht. (Es sollte es wert sein, die Dinge neutral  beleuchtet werden zu lassen)

Sollte die Form der angestrebten, anglerischen Macht, stellvertreten durch das AB (hier vernichtende Kritiken), eine beiläufige Extinktion einer ganzen Kutterflotte bewirken oder fördern, will ich nicht dabei gewesen sein. 

Schön jedenfalls, dass Du mit der Tanja zufrieden warst und dich getraust es öffentlich zuzugeben. Dieses, ohne als "Macker" tituliert worden zu sein. 
Ich habe in Heiligenhafen auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Dass du die Entgleisung nicht als beleidigend auffasst, liegt vielleicht daran, dass du nicht der Adressat gewesen bist. Schau mal in deine PN Box und schildere mir danach deine ersten Emotionen. )) (beleidigt?)

@Sylverpasi,
.........schon klar. Wer mehr erwartet hätte, würde auch Garantien auf Lottogewinne ernst nehmen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal in deine PN Box und schildere mir danach deine ersten Emotionen. )) (beleidigt?)


nö habmich sehr amüsiert. :g


----------



## schroe (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



> nö habmich sehr amüsiert.



So ist das manchmal mit Dingen, die man nicht versteht. #h


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@schroe: gut geschrieben!

habe heute wieder 2 tage auf der tanja gebucht!....*g*


----------



## chris13 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Also Sylverpasi dein benehmen gehört hier nich hin........z.B.(du Macker,W.......) HALLO!? du redest hier über Leute die du (warscheinlich) nich mal persönlich kennst!!!!Sowas wie dich müsste man aussem Ab werfen.........Ich gebe siegerlaender recht.......Jörg is o.k. und wenn du mit seiner art nich klar kommst dann is das dein problem!!!!und vielleicht liegt es auch mal an dir das du nichts fängst(und nich immer am käpten)Also überleg dir was du sagst:!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Lieber Chris. Wenn Du was von mir willst, dann schreib mich persönlich an. Falls Dir das nicht aufgefallen ist, dann sag ich es Dir auch noch mal...Ich habe mich für meine Entgleisung entschuldigt und gut is jetzt. Du solltest das Thema nicht weiter vertiefen....... Weiterhin muss ich Dir nahe legen, dass mir Deine Meinung über mich ein wenig egal ist :q. Du musst ja nicht mit allen 7000 Membern klar kommen . Wenn Du nicht möchtest, dass ich Dir hier im Board weiterhin über den Weg laufe, kann ich Dir einen Tipp geben: Es gibt eine Funktion, die nennt sich Ignorierliste  Da setz mich drauf und Du liest niewieder Beiträge von mir...... Ich werde mich auch nicht weiter auf ein  Niveau runterlassen und mich wieder mit einem Berliner Hasen anlegen......
Ich würde gerne wissen, warum Du meinst, dass ich nichts fange? Hast Du mal was von mir gelesen, dass ich nichts fange???? Ich würde auch gerne wissen, wo das Problem ist. WIR haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht und WIR haben unsere Meinung. Wenn Du ihn so OK findest ist das doch schön für Dich! Ich gönne Dir Deine Zuneigung zu Jörg! 
Wenn Du es möchtest, dass ich rausgeschmissen werden, dann richte Dich an die dazugehörigen Mod´s. Vielleicht werden sie Deinem Wunsch ja Folge leisten, aber ich denke, dass sie das nicht machen werden. Dann würden schon ganz andere draußen sein. Und auch ich habe eine 2. Chance verdient...:q. Wenn Du meinst, einen blöden Jungen vor Dir zu haben, muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen..... Mich bringst Du nicht auf die Palme Hase ....


----------



## Tyron (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Sylverpasi, jetzt ist aber wirklich mal Schluss hier. Kann ja sein, dass Chris deine Entschuldigung nicht mitbekommen hat, aber komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross... Und Chris, nächstes mal bitte besser lesen....
Bleibt beim Thema oder schreibt hier nix mehr, so easy ist das!!!!!!!! 
N Kumpel von mir will bald mal wieder mit der tanja los, dann schreib ich, wies war. ER ist nicht im AB

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo Freunde!

Wow dieser Thread war ja mal richtig spannend. Hab Ihr gerade von Anfang bis Ende (zum ertsen mal) gelesen und muss sagen besser al ein S. King!  :q 

Danke für dieses tolle Erlebnis!  :m 

Zu Thema Heiligenhafen hat den riesen Vorteil, dass so viele Angler ( oder die die sich dafür halten) dorthin fahren. Die Zeiten ändern sich und die Wirtschaft word sich immer mehr den Kunden anpassen müssen. 

Wart Ihr schonmal in Amerika einkaufen? Die Jungs sind so freundlich das es mich als Mitteleuropäer schon richtig generft hat!  #6 

Ich persölich bevorzuge kleiner Kutterstandorte wie Laboe oder Eckernförde. Alles schön bodenständig und bemüht. 

Nur so als Beispiel, der Kapitän der Kehrheim2 Volker hat sich letztes mal dafür gerechtfertigt warum er jetzt einen Euro mehr nehmen muss und hat nicht gesagt wenn es Dir nicht passt dann geh doch...  |rolleyes #

Sowas sagen nur "geschäftslebensmüde" oder Menschen die sich sehr sicher fühlen. Nur Achtung mit den Gefühlen ist das so ein Spiel mit den Feuer.

Alles in allem wünsche ich jeden meiner Boardkammeraden, dass er SEINEN Traumkutter finden wird und nur noch positiv Erlebnisse posten kann.  :m 

Viele liebe Grüße

Kai


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi, jetzt ist aber wirklich mal Schluss hier. Kann ja sein, dass Chris deine Entschuldigung nicht mitbekommen hat, aber komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross... Und Chris, nächstes mal bitte besser lesen....
> Bleibt beim Thema oder schreibt hier nix mehr, so easy ist das!!!!!!!!
> N Kumpel von mir will bald mal wieder mit der tanja los, dann schreib ich, wies war. ER ist nicht im AB
> 
> Gruß Tyron



Ich bin doch gar nicht auf einem hohen Ross. Ich wollte mich nur noch einmal vor Chris rechtfertigen. Ich war doch ganz lieb..... So jetzt ist aber wirklich Schluss und alle haben sich wieder lieb  :m


----------



## Wulli (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @MS,
> wenn sich ein offensichtlich cholerischer Hitzkopf mit dem Kapitain eines Kutters in die Flicken kriegt (ob begründet oder nicht, lass ich mal aus Unkenntniss der wahren Begebenheiten dahin gestellt sein), dann sollte eine aufrichtige, von Sachlichkeit geprägte Auskunft (siehe hier Siegerländers Posting (er präferiert oder bewirbt keinen Kutter isoliert)), ohne Beschimpfung zulässig sein.
> 
> Ich meine, es hängen ja nur ein paar Arbeitsplätze daran,.......davon gibts ja vielleicht aussreichend im hohen Norden,..........hier nicht. (Es sollte es wert sein, die Dinge neutral beleuchtet werden zu lassen)
> ...


 
Moin!

Wie bist Du denn drauf????? Kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen?|supergri 

Also: ein heißer Tipp von mir:

Ich fahre immer gerne mit der MS Peter von Travemünde/Priwall los, die haben zwar auch nicht immer die beste Laune, aber das gibt sich meistens im Laufe des Vormittags. Peter macht viele Stopps und fährt max. 1/2 h bis zum ersten Halt. Die Preise und das Essen sind echt O.K. Und bisher habe ich immer was gefangen.
Wem es auf dem Kutter nicht gefällt, geht eben wo anders hin! Gott sei Dank können wir uns den Kapitän ja immer noch aussuchen!
Aber eins kann ich sagen: Wenn mich morgens um sechs irgend jemand so volltextet, wie von Sylverpasi beschrieben, kann ich auch ungemütlich werden. Der Kapitän hat selber Schuld, wenn er seine Gäste vollpöbelt.

Schön ,das Sylverpasi sich entschuldigt hat. Da gehört ja auch schon was zu.
Und Schroe: nimm das mal hier nicht alles zu genau! Deine Ausführungen hören sich auch komisch an! Wichtig! Wenn Dir das hier alles viel zu ordinär ist, dann..... Tschüß#h 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## chris13 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Sylverpasi was heißt denn nun zuneigung zu Jörg??????Und nen mich nich Hase klar!!!


----------



## chris13 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Und außerdem Sylverpasi.........du kannst dich nicht auf mein Niveau runterlassen.Denn so hoch wie mein Niveau jetzt ist.............WIRD DEINS NIE WERDEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

|good: Jo stimmt auf Dein Niveau kann ich gar nicht kommen! Weißt was? Ich mag Dich......|pftroest: |jump:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

alles Kinderkacke hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Wulli (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem Sylverpasi.........du kannst dich nicht auf mein Niveau runterlassen.Denn so hoch wie mein Niveau jetzt ist.............WIRD DEINS NIE WERDEN!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Wat issn mit die Balinas los? Schlecht druff oda watt??:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 

Nu lasst doch endlich ma jut sein! Sylverpasi hat dich doch total jerne! Hatta doch jesacht!:l 

Wulli


----------



## Hendrik (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				chris13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem Sylverpasi.........du kannst dich nicht auf mein Niveau runterlassen.Denn so hoch wie mein Niveau jetzt ist.............WIRD DEINS NIE WERDEN!!!!!!!!!!!


...wenn Du Niveau hättest, würdest Du Sylverpasi nicht auf diese Art beleidigen  #d


----------



## Pilkman (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Jungs, nu´ steht doch mal über diesem Blödsinn und hört auf, Euch gegenseitig hochzusticheln und diese Postings dann mit kleinen Seitenhieben zu parieren!  |uhoh: 

Um die eigentliche Sache geht es doch schon lange nicht mehr, also bleibt locker und verkneift Euch die Postings, auch wenn es jede Seite in den Fingern juckt zu reagieren... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, nu´ steht doch mal über diesem Blödsinn und hört auf, Euch gegenseitig hochzusticheln und diese Postings dann mit kleinen Seitenhieben zu parieren!  |uhoh:
> 
> Um die eigentliche Sache geht es doch schon lange nicht mehr, also bleibt locker und verkneift Euch die Postings, auch wenn es jede Seite in den Fingern juckt zu reagieren... #6



Du hast recht Pilki! Sicherlich juckt es in den Fingern, aber ich hätte schon lange inne gehalten, wenn ich nicht wieder so angemacht worden wäre. Ich hab hier doch einen weisen Spruch von jemanden gelesen: "Wie man in den Wald ruft,..........." Musste ich mir doch auch anhören. Aber man muss ja nicht immer dermaßen auf Postings anspringen, wie ein anderer netter Boardi  :m . Ich bemühe mich nichts mehr zu schreiben, solange ich nicht persönlich angegriffen werde!!!! Tüs und bis bald  #h


----------



## Pilkman (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bemühe mich nichts mehr zu schreiben, solange ich nicht persönlich angegriffen werde!!!! Tüs und bis bald  #h



Ich nehm Dich beim Wort, Mumupasi!  :m

Ansonsten les ich Deine Postings immer gern... #6


----------



## GoliaTH (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Wenn es um Hamburger Zander gehen würde, wäre schon lange dicht 
Anstatt stress zu machen würde ich von den Icke`s mal lieber ein paar Berichte aus MeckPomm bekommen, oder kann man dort nicht Pilken ? (Rügen etc.)
Ansonsten mal den Thread Titel lesen, Sylverpasi hat seine aktuellen Erfahrungen kund
getan, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## kiepenangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

moin moin!!!

war inzwischen auch mal auf der tanja. bin mit dem schiff voll zufrieden, kann gar nicht verstehen was ihr da habt??? besatzung war immer nett und hilfsbereit, die haben auch bei tüddeleien und so geholfen des zu entüddeln#6 außerdem hat man auf dem schiff, auch wenn es voll besetzt ist, gut platz.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin!!!
> 
> war inzwischen auch mal auf der tanja. bin mit dem schiff voll zufrieden, kann gar nicht verstehen was ihr da habt??? besatzung war immer nett und hilfsbereit, die haben auch bei tüddeleien und so geholfen des zu entüddeln#6 außerdem hat man auf dem schiff, auch wenn es voll besetzt ist, gut platz.
> 
> ...


 


#6 #6  Na vieleicht lesen andere ja auch das AB...:q :q :q  wie zum Beispiel die besagten..:m :m :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6  Na vieleicht lesen andere ja auch das AB...:q :q :q  wie zum Beispiel die besagten..:m :m :m




Is schon klar und gibt sich dann als Schüler aus.... :q 

Aber vielleicht stimmt das sogar war da nicht was zum Thema Forelle mit Sylverpasi in ne anderen Thread? :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Und was meinst Du genau Kai????


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

weisste jetzt


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Jau geht ja gar nicht lol :q


----------



## kiepenangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau geht ja gar nicht lol :q



ach haltn mund |peinlich


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ach haltn mund |peinlich




|muahah: |sagnix


----------



## kiepenangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |sagnix



ja ok, ich sehe es ein sylverspasti und du ihr seit die tollsten#6#q


----------



## Torskfisk (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Halloooooo, hab ich was verpasst|kopfkrat 
nun hab´ich den Thread nochmal durchgeackert, viel gelacht aber jetzt#c 
Ich will dass auch verstehen, Sylverpasi / Torsk RD büdde klärt mich auf 
möchte noch mehr lachen,ok??#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Schmöcker Dich mal durch das wird echt immer lustiger! :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64597


----------



## kiepenangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

was soll det denn??? habe lediglich meine erfahrungen zur tanja geschrieben. und da werden eim sone sachen unterstellt, da kann man ja gar nix merh schreiben


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Och mien Jung nun nimm das mal nicht zu persönlich. 
Dat war doch nur ein Spaß! OK?

Wenn Du schon alt genug bist (Beruf=Schüler) dann gibbet 
ein Bier darauf und dann passt die Lage alles klar?! *Klar!*

Tschö

Kai


----------



## Torskfisk (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

@Torsk_RD
Na herzlichen Dank, |krach: darüber reden wir nochmal, 6 Seiten#q 
aber Hut ab vor soviel Selbstbeherrschung von Sylverpasi und zu kniepenlanger  ...ohne Worte
War aber schön wenn man zwischen den zeilen lesen kann:q :q :q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Zum Einwand "alt genug":q

Ich bin schon auf der "Tanja" mitgefahren, als der "alte Nagel" noch am Ruder stand. Mir gefielen dort immer diese konsequent deftigen Sprüche. Wer dann anfängt zu heulen, sollte lieber bei Mama bleiben. Frotzelt einfach mit und schon verwandelt sich das Gesicht des Käptns ins Freundliche.
Desweiteren wurde, zumindest als ich an Bord war, auf diesem Schiff immer überdurchschnittlich gefangen. Was der Käptn überhaupt nicht leiden kann, sind "Möchtegernangler", die ihre alten Ruten schon über eine Stunde vor der Ausfahrt irgendwo anbinden und das Schiff verlassen. Sein Schiff ist kein Müllabstellplatz.


----------



## kiepenangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Och mien Jung nun nimm das mal nicht zu persönlich.
> Dat war doch nur ein Spaß! OK?
> 
> Wenn Du schon alt genug bist (Beruf=Schüler) dann gibbet
> ...


|kopfkrat eigentlich hat ja auch dieser reisender( nie vom kudder angler?????) damit angefangen....... nur weil man was zu kuddern schreibt wird eim gleich sowat unterstellt.......aber warum gerade mir, bin ja nich der einzigste der was positives geschrieben hat........aber ich unterstelle jetzt mal allen, die ne schlechte meinung geschrieben haben, dass se von der konkurenz freifahrten bekommen...........


----------



## Torskfisk (21. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hu hu, Sylverpasi, Torsk RD noch dabei....#h 
kann ein Toastbrot ab 35 oder ab 36 IQ-Punkten sprechen. lol


----------



## kiepenangler (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Torskfisk(Held) schrieb:
			
		

> Hu hu, Sylverpasi, Torsk RD noch dabei....#h
> kann ein Toastbrot ab 35 oder ab 36 IQ-Punkten sprechen. lol



du musst es ja wissen.......|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Lasst es jetzt bitte gut sein (ALLE); sonst hagelts jetzt Verwarnungen und ich mach das hier dicht.


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

*Zitat:Kiepenangler* moin moin!!!
war inzwischen auch mal auf der tanja. bin mit dem schiff voll zufrieden, kann gar nicht verstehen was ihr da habt??? besatzung war immer nett und hilfsbereit, die haben auch bei tüddeleien und so geholfen des zu entüddeln außerdem hat man auf dem schiff, auch wenn es voll besetzt ist, gut platz.

gruß
kiepenangler Zitat: 




*Meine Antwort war* !!! Zitat ::Reisender Na vielleicht lesen andere ja auch das AB...wie zum Beispiel die besagten.. Zitat:



Damit meinte ich das vielleicht auch der Dampfer auch hier mal am lesen ist!!!! Also nichts Schlechtes über dich !!!!!


*Zitat:Kiepenangler*

eigentlich hat ja auch dieser reisender( nie vom kudder angler?????) damit angefangen....... nur weil man was zu kuddern schreibt wird eim gleich sowat unterstellt.......aber warum gerade mir, bin ja nich der einzigste der was positives geschrieben hat........aber ich unterstelle jetzt mal allen, die ne schlechte meinung geschrieben haben, dass se von der konkurenz freifahrten bekommen...........*Zitat:*





Und dieser Reisende wie du mich nennst, ist ein Netter Gesell der es nicht Nötig hat einen was zu Unterstellen!!! Und was das Angeln vom Kutter angeht !! mein erstes mal wo ich mit einem Raus gefahren bin, ist schon so lange her das ich mich nur noch schwach dran erinnere…..Muss so vor 30 Jahren gewesen sein !!! 
Und wenn du mehr über mich wissen würdest, dann Wüstest du auch das ich in einer Fischkiste geboren bin und schon mehr Planken von einem Kutter gesehen habe wie du in deinen ganzen leben nicht sehen wirst.


----------



## easy0815 (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo Leute,

ich kann nur sagen, dass ich seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr mit Peter und heute auch gern mit Jörg fahre. Das Familie Nagel eine manchmal etwas rauhe Umgangssprache hat, sollte in Anglerkreisen bekannt sein.
Das ist aber nun einmal ihre ganz persönliche Art!
Man kann sie also lieben oder nicht und ich sage immer:
!!!Wie ich in den Wald hinein schreie, so halt es auch wieder heraus!!!

Mir stellt sich hier nur die Frage, was will ich?
Fische fangen und ein sauberes Schiff haben, oder lieber den A.... gepudert bekommen und ohne Fisch nach hause?

Euch sollte auch allen klar sein, dass an der Küste und auf See, eine rauhere Sprache als in der Stadt gesprochen wird.

Ich für meine Verhältnisse kann über einige "entgleiste Aussagen" hier im AB nur lachen, denn ich werde weiterhin mit Peter, Jörg, Person und Sigi auf Tour gehen. Ich will nämlich Fische fangen und Spaß haben, sehr viel Spaßßßßß!


----------



## Scatman (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Wir sind in den letzten jahren auch mit einigen Kuttern von Heiligenhafen gefahren, zuletzt mit der Tanja.
Ich kann von keinem Kutter behaupten, das diese schlecht waren.
Wer mit deftigen Sprüchen nicht umgehen kann, sollte lieber Mikado spielen gehen oder so, mit dem dem Skipper der Tanja u. seinem Sohn (Jörg ist ja jetzt wohl der Skipper) bestens klar gekommen. Der Senior hat zwar einen rauhen Ton, ich aber auch......#6 Haben viel gelacht !


----------



## kiepenangler (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Reisender[COLOR=black schrieb:
			
		

> [/COLOR]
> *Meine Antwort war* !!! Zitat ::Reisender Na vielleicht lesen andere ja auch das AB...wie zum Beispiel die besagten.. Zitat:
> 
> 
> ...



moin reisender#h
habe det dann wohl falsch interpretiert#q tut mir leid. hatte das nur so vertanden, als wenn ich einer von den besagten sei.....( wegen den smilies)


----------



## norge_klaus (22. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi Männers !!!

Habe den ollen Nagel zwar auch nicht ins Herz geschlossen, aber der Kudder ist TOP OFF !!!

Viel Platz ! Extrem sauber und gepflegt ! .....und Siggi gafft perfekt !

.....man kann sich zwar kaum ins warme setzen um sich abzuschiessen |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: , aber das ist auch nicht sinn der sache oder ????

Gruß an Jörg und Siggi


----------



## kiepenangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> kann ein Toastbrot ab 35 oder ab 36 IQ-Punkten sprechen. lol



an so nem lappen wie dir, sieht man, dass welche sogar unter 10IQ-punkten in foren poasten können!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Is jetzt gut oder was??
Könnt Ihr nicht lesen:


> Lasst es jetzt bitte gut sein (ALLE); sonst hagelts jetzt Verwarnungen und ich mach das hier dicht.


----------



## kiepenangler (23. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Is jetzt gut oder was??
> Könnt Ihr nicht lesen:



ja, nun is auch gut, bloß das musste noch sein^^


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. November 2005)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Wenn man alles nüchtern betrachtet, so denke ich, dass es schon Gründe haben muß um als einzigster Familienbetrieb das ganze Kuttersterben in Heiligenhafen überlebt zu haben.
Angefangen bei der damals scheinbar schier übermächtigen Flotte von Freter, bis zu anderen, sehr hoch gelobten Kuddern wie "Christa" u.s.w.
Nagels "Rote Flotte" gibt es immer noch am selben Ort#6

Mit "alten Nagel" meinte ich den Vater von Peter. Ich sehe ihn heute noch vor mir, wie er bei Orkanböen am Ruder stand und jede Bewegung des Schiffes ohne auszugleichen mitmachte.
Meinem Kumpel hat er als erste Hilfe eine halbe Flasche Whisky eingeflößt, bevor er ihm den Pilkerhaken abgekniffen und durch den Daumen gestoßen hat.
Bei Sturm stellte er immer die gleiche Frage " Wollt ihr Fisch und:v, oder nur Boot fahren ?"


----------



## Fischkopf7 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

MS-Tanja Hochseeangeln ich selten , MS-Karoline und MS-Klaus Peter und MS-Hai IV   oft benutzen  immer freundlich  und auch gut Fang


----------



## kiepenangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Fischkopf7 schrieb:
			
		

> MS-Tanja Hochseeangeln ich selten , MS-Karoline und MS-Klaus Peter und MS-Hai IV oft benutzen immer freundlich und auch gut Fang



geht das auch auf deutsch??? lol


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> geht das auch auf deutsch??? lol




Der war ein wenig unpassend glaub ich, denn nicht jeder kann so gut DEUTSCH wie DU....... #d  Schon mal Gedanken über die Herkunft von ihm gemacht? Vielleicht ist er ja kein deutschsprechender Deutscher??? Kann doch sein oder??? Bitte überlegen bevor man sowas schreibt....#d #d #d


----------



## kiepenangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Der war ein wenig unpassend glaub ich, denn nicht jeder kann so gut DEUTSCH wie DU....... #d Schon mal Gedanken über die Herkunft von ihm gemacht? Vielleicht ist er ja kein deutschsprechender Deutscher??? Kann doch sein oder??? Bitte überlegen bevor man sowas schreibt....#d #d #d



im prinzip haste recht, aber konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen:m


----------



## diddi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin ...
was soll denn die ganze Zankerei hier, dass ließt sich ja besser als ein Roman!
Was ist denn mit dem eigentlichen Thema?! Iss ja zum :v 

- Bezüglich der MS Tanja kann ich aus meiner Sicht und Erfahrung nichts negatives Berichten ! Waren mitte 2005 raus- Besatzung freundlich und hilfsbereit, Schiff sauber und dumm angemacht wurden wir auch nicht !!!!
Wir haben doch alle mal unsere schlechten Tage und wenn sich dann mal im Ton vergriffen wird, -- das kann ja mal passieren.
Ist ja schließlich ein Angelkutter und keine Bambi- Verleihung !! 
Also, jedem das seine-- es gibt ja genug Alternativen !!
Grundsätzlich möchte ich noch sagen, wenn einem was auf dem Kutter nicht passt, sagt es doch direkt den Betroffenen ins Gesicht anstatt sich hier darüber zu streiten, oder einen Kapitän die Existens unterm Ar... kaputt zu sabbeln --- fände ich weitaus FAIRER und mit Sicherheit auch wirkungsvoller !!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> im prinzip haste recht, aber konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen:m



Kein Thema..... :m


----------



## diddi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Schaut Euch doch mal diesen Bericht der MS- Tanja an    

Glotzi hier http://angeln.de/praxis/meeresangeln/benny-olterdorf.htm

Alsooooo, manche sehen oder erleben es eben anders


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin Diddi!

Jo der Bericht ist ein echtes Armutszeugniss!

- 07.30 Uhr Abfahrt
- 1,5 Stunden erstes mal Angeln
- 15.00 Uhr im Hafen
- keine Reservierungsmöglichkeit (Platz Abends vorher sichern...)

also für mich ist das nichts gutes...

was schreibt der Benny denn wenn er mal mit den Kielern 
oder Eckernfördern los war :q


----------



## diddi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi Torsk......

kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen #c  SORRY .......
Find ich eigentlich ganz OK.....kurze Anfahrt und das Ergebnis ....
Hier bei uns, ab zB. Cuxhaven kannste locker mit 3- 4 Stunden Anfahrt rechnen.Na gut, anderes Revier, aber trotz alle dem ein Vergleich! Angelzeit meist nicht mehr als drei Stunden  :c :c #q, wenn überhaupt.
Platz- Reservierung is auch nicht.
Aber die anderen in Heilitown fahren auch nicht länger. Abfahrt und Ankunft ja in Reih und Glied    

Grüße, Diddi |wavey: |wavey: #h #h |wavey: |wavey:

Ach soooo..... ich bekomme keine Provision von dem Skipper der Tanja !!!
Nicht das falsche Gerüchte aufkommen..... Aber sollte der Eigner doch was spendieren wollen, her mit der Kohle !!!


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Ich bin früher (2004) auch mehrmals mit der Tanja draußen gewesen. Für mich eines der besseren Schiffe in Helitown! Sehr sauber und gepflegt. Zu meist hat Jörg (Nagel Junior) gefahren, sein Vater kenne ich noch von vorherigen Ausfahrten. Jörg ist meistens gut drauf, bei seinem Vater war das schon stark tagesformabhängig und die Sprüche die er so lasgelassen hat |rolleyes  Ich fands lustig, habe aber auch ein dickes Fell. Für Leute die neu an Bord waren, uhihuihui.  
Die Fänge waren in Ordnung.
Noch einige Worte zum Anbinden: Mein Namensvetter hat das ja kritisiert und vielen gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Ich sehe es anders. Für mich ist die Möglichkeit der Platzreservierung (durch Rutenanbindung) am Vortag gut, weil ich dadurch am nächsten morgen länger ausschlafen kann. Mag sein, daß es für die küstennahen Boardies möglich ist, um 3 Uhr auf dem Schiff zu sein und dadurch den Platz an der Spitze zu erobern. Die müssen aber auch am nächsten Tag nicht wieder um die selbe Zeit raus. Wenn ich an die Küste fahre, dann bleibe ich mindestens 3 Tage. Für mich ist das aber dann auch Urlaub und dabei habe ich keine Lust jeden morgen um 3 Uhr aufzustehen.

Alternative Modelle bietet etwa die Karoline, die die Plätze auslosen und einmal am Tag rotieren. Das ist für mich noch akzeptabel, am liebsten Fahre ich aber mit einem Schiff wo man sich den Platz bereits vorher sichern kann.
Für diese egoistische Haltung dürft Ihr mich jetzt steinigen, ich sehe es aber so und heuchele hier keinen Altruismus vor.

Möglicherweise werdet Ihr mich aber dieses Jahr auf den Kuttern los, ich wollte mal ein kleiners Boot mit 5 Leuten chartern, möglicherweise macht mir das ja mehr Spaß!


----------



## diddi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hi Sailfisch..... Endlich mal jemand meiner Meinung |good:


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

hi

im grunde ist die tanja nicht schlecht.bin auch schon öfters mitgefahren und war alles ok. was nerft sind die hohen aufbauten die den kutter auch schon bei leichten winden sehr stark driften lässt. darum gehe ich lieber auf die ostpreußen die nicht so hohe aufbauten hat. zum thema platz reservieren durch anbinden einer rute ist im grunde genommen ok. mir persöhnlich ist es egal ob ich an der seite,im heck oder der spitze stehe. wenn der fisch da ist und beisst ist es in der regel egal wo mann steht, wichtig ist nur das weit geworfen werden kann um die fische zu erreichen.

grüße quappenjäger


----------



## Hardi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin Bootsangler,
verfolge diesen Tread mit Interesse, 
Bin kaum noch auf dem Kutter zu finden. Versuche die knappe Freizeit beim Angeln in einem optimalen und freundlichen Umfeld zu verbringen. Da sollte schon alles stimmen und auch der Ton an board. Bin beinahe nur noch auf Vollcharter auf kleinen Schiffen unterwegs. Dort kann mit dem Skipper abgesprochen werden ob es in teferes Wasser geht oder ob im flacheren Wasser geworfen/gearbeitet wird. Die Angler, wir die kleine Gruppe sind uns schon vorher einig geworden.
Alternativ besteht auch die Möglichkeit für das Angeln in Küstennähe oder bekannten Revieren sich ein Boot zu chartern und dieses selber zu führen.
Sollte mich doch mal die Lust packen, spontan auf's Wasser zu wollen habe ich meine festen Kutteradressen. Und dort stimmt auch der Ton.

Ich fahre nicht mit der Tanja, aber auf Siggi laß' ich nichts kommen. Mit Ihm habe ich mich über die Jahre auf der Hai, noch mit Maik als Eigner, immer bestens verstanden und Ihn schätzen gelernt und eine Menge Spaß zusammen gehabt.



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise werdet Ihr mich aber dieses Jahr auf den Kuttern los, ich wollte mal ein kleiners Boot mit 5 Leuten chartern, möglicherweise macht mir das ja mehr Spaß!


Das kann durchaus passieren, Sailfisch. Mir ist es auch so gegangen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einige Worte zum Anbinden: Mein Namensvetter hat das ja kritisiert und vielen gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Ich sehe es anders. Für mich ist die Möglichkeit der Platzreservierung (durch Rutenanbindung) am Vortag gut, weil ich dadurch am nächsten morgen länger ausschlafen kann. Mag sein, daß es für die küstennahen Boardies möglich ist, um 3 Uhr auf dem Schiff zu sein und dadurch den Platz an der Spitze zu erobern. Die müssen aber auch am nächsten Tag nicht wieder um die selbe Zeit raus. Wenn ich an die Küste fahre, dann bleibe ich mindestens 3 Tage. Für mich ist das aber dann auch Urlaub und dabei habe ich keine Lust jeden morgen um 3 Uhr aufzustehen.
> 
> Alternative Modelle bietet etwa die Karoline, die die Plätze auslosen und einmal am Tag rotieren. Das ist für mich noch akzeptabel, am liebsten Fahre ich aber mit einem Schiff wo man sich den Platz bereits vorher sichern kann.
> Für diese egoistische Haltung dürft Ihr mich jetzt steinigen, ich sehe es aber so und heuchele hier keinen Altruismus vor.




Jo am besten (auch für Küstennahe Angler) ist es doch immer noch einfach anrufen zu können und sich seinen Platz aussuchen zu können


----------



## Fischkopf7 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> geht das auch auf deutsch??? lol


Hey ich ja Deutsch lol ich bin Gehörlos darum verstehe du mich okay !


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jo der Bericht ist ein echtes Armutszeugniss!



du bist auch n ********. du denkst, du kannst hier kudder schlecht machen, auf denen du noch nie drauf warst?! wie geht das denn? ausserdem stand in dem ebricht nichts schlechtes über die tanja und der fang war auch nicht schlecht, also was soll sowas???#q und z.b. die sanitären anlagen auf der simone sind 100 pro nich besser, außerdem wird der kahn nicht richtig saubergemacht (überall fsichreste etc.) so nen dreckigen kudder findest in heiligenhafen bestimtm nicht! will jetzt nicht ddie simone schlecht machen. war da schon 2 mal mit und sehr zufrieden#6 bloß mal als vergleich........


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Über diese dümmliche Seuche, die Angeln am Vorabend an einen bestimmten Platz zu binden, möchte ich mich nicht weiter auslassen. Wurde mitte der 80er von küstennahen Bewohnern erfunden. Anfangs noch mit herben Verlusten an unbrauchbaren Angelgerät. Wesentlich später haben die Eigner auf Beukottierungsdruck die Reservierungen zugelassen.
Wer auf der Tanja bekloppt genug ist und den Bug reserviert hat es nicht besser verdient.|supergri


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

also ich hab mir das hier jetzt durchgelesen und auch wenns eigentlich nich zum thema gehört, muss ichs jetzt einfach mal fragen: was zur hölle ist der unterschied zwischen nem angelplatz am bug/heck/mitte des schiffs? ich hab da drüber nachgedacht, aber ich komm einfach nich drauf. helft ner absoluten kutterjungfrau und klärt mich auf!


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mir das hier jetzt durchgelesen und auch wenns eigentlich nich zum thema gehört, muss ichs jetzt einfach mal fragen: was zur hölle ist der unterschied zwischen nem angelplatz am bug/heck/mitte des schiffs? ich hab da drüber nachgedacht, aber ich komm einfach nich drauf. helft ner absoluten kutterjungfrau und klärt mich auf!



also die bug- und heckplätze sind meist die besseren plätze. hier hat man meistens genug platz zum auswerfen und so. an den plätzen mittschiffs hat man nämlich bei vielen booten aufbauten im rücken, die einem am störungsfreien auswerfen hindern.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Platzordnung|supergri
1. Das hängt mit den Aufbauten eines Schiffes zusammen. An den Seiten ist der Spielraum nach hinten, insbesondere beim unerlaubten Überkopfwurf sehr gering.
2. Bei einem Stopp driftet der Kutter noch etwas, also schiebt nach vorne, so dass die seitlich stehenden Angler sehr schnell überkreuz fischen und Verflixungen verursachen können. Vorne und hinten ist der Aktionsspielraum größer.
3. Die am Bug oder Heck stehenden Angler haben oftmals einen direkten Hintermann, ist also der gefährlichste Platz.
4. Aufgrund der Aufbauten legt sich ein Kutter nicht gleichmässig quer gegen den Wind, sondern etwas diagonal. Somit sind die Angler rechts Vorne oder links Hinten zuerst am Fisch.
5. Bei Seegang bekommen die Bugangler während der Fahrt die volle Dusche ab und drängeln sich lieber zu den seitlich stehenden Anglern, um denen den geringen Platz auch zu nehmen.
6. Am Heck ist es während der Fahrt am gemütlichsten, jedoch herrscht dort auch der Dieselgestank der Abgase.


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

ahhh alles klar.. danke rudi!


----------



## Hardi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Moin Serrgio,
am Bug oder Heck hast Du auch die Möglichkeit 
- über die "Kippe" zu Angeln, d.h. Der Pilker oder der/die Jigs stehen beinahe im Wasser.
- Zudem hast Du die Möglichkeit bei flacheren Wasser jede Drift in der Andrift zu angeln, und kannst so im flachen Wasser dem Schatten des Kutters (Motorenlärm etc.) ausweichen, die Sportkolegen in der Abdriftseite nicht.


----------



## BennyO (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Tanja das BESTE Schiff aus Heiligenhafen. Eine super nette Besatzung, ein sauberes Schiff und und und

Macht weiter so Jungs
Eine Woche noch dann gest wieder rund

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fischkopf7 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Hallo ! Ja MS-Tanja Hochseeangeln auch gut fangen ich schon oft in Heiligenhafen angeln alle verschiedene Hochseeschiff 

Ich oft alle Schiff immer Motor angelplatz gut fangen ...
wir angeln immer Vereinmeisterschaft darum alle Gehörlos Motor angeln ....:m

grüß fischkopf7


----------



## BennyO (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: MS-Tanja wie findet ihr sie???*

Ja die Tanja is einfahc top. Was ahbt ihr eigentlich alle gegen das Stöcke anbinden???

Gruß benny


----------

